# Butterfly Knife video



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2005)

This gal obviously had practiced a while to get this good. Check the home video out. Pretty nifty ... even if it's just a butterfly.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 12, 2005)

Given the cold look in her eye, I don't think I'd go out with her.  I'd be afraid she'd cut something off of me if my vision strayed.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2005)

Pretty sweet.

Butterfly's are one of those things that if you tape the blade at first and just practice, you can pick up on the flipping and opening without any formal instruction. Maybe just by book or video. Using it combatively, however, is a different story.

But, she looks pretty smooth from the video there...  

Paul


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2005)

very nice she was able to pull the knife between two finger and open with a backside of hand very impessive.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks good. I wonder if it was a trainer or a live blade?

 I used to flip mine while reading--it drove one of my suitemates, a Baptist minister, absolutely crazy.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 13, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool video!


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 13, 2005)

bet she ain't got a boyfriend


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 13, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Given the cold look in her eye, I don't think I'd go out with her.  I'd be afraid she'd cut something off of me if my vision strayed.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...




Do you want to share her Phone Number?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 13, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Looks good. I wonder if it was a trainer or a live blade?
> 
> I used to flip mine while reading--it drove one of my suitemates, a Baptist minister, absolutely crazy.




Yes, just sitting and reading or watching TV and twirling a blade or opening a Balisong aka Butterfly Knife can cause people problems.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 1, 2006)

I joined a butterfly forum awhile ago and she was one of the administers.  I was talking to her and she said that it was a live blade.  I picked one up in the states last year and tried doing it.

Its not that hard to pick up. Especially the stuff she was doing.  You just get faster and faster the hard stuff is when you start getting into the flips.


----------

